# Rare opportunity for foaming...er....railfanning



## JayPea (Jul 4, 2009)

Yesterday I had an opportunity for a rare treat: The SP Daylight #4449 steam train, on its way from Portland to Owosso, MI for Train Festival 2009, passed through these parts, giving me (and many others) a great opportunity to do some serious railfanning. The train is equipped with a GPS system, so I was able to track its movement and be able to figure out the best time and place for viewing. I chose a spot 70 miles one way from where I live to view the train, near the town of Ritzville. Unfortunately, the GPS on the train conked out just before it reached Pasco, so I was left to guess the best time to leave home to get to where I wanted to be. My guess wasn't that good: I waited for nearly two hours in the dust and near 100 degree heat (now that's a definition of a foamer if I've ever heard one! :lol: ) before #4449 made its appearance. While waiting, I did have some freight train action to occupy my mind. A couple and their teenaged daughter shared the spot I staked out for videotaping the train. I knew the train had passenger cars on it; day excursions on it have been advertised. But I didn't realizs just how special the cars were until I saw them In addition to SP's #4449 ( one of the finest steam locomotives, if not the finest ,I've ever seen) the train's consist was:

two tender cars

An Amtrak Diesel (just in case!)

BNSF baggage car Glorieta Pass

Milwaukee Road sleeper Minnesota River

Milwaukee Road Super Dome (forerunner of Amtrak's sightseer lounges)

MKT car 403

New York Central car Portland

Frisco lounge-sleeper Caritas

Chesapeake and Ohio car Chapel Hill

Pennsylvania Railroad car Colonial Crafts

California Zephyr Streamliner dome car Silver Lariat

California Zephyr Steamliner coach Silver Rapids

California Zephyr Streamliner observation/dome car

Those are some of the finest restored railcars anywhere and made for a very special train.

After videotaping the train there, I along with many other railfans hopped onto I-90 (sorry, GML :lol: ) and took off to get more views of this special train. At the place where the freeway crosses over the railroad, many cars were parked on the shoulder of the freeway. After the freeway crosses over the railroad line, the railroad runs between the freeway and 8 mile long Sprague Lake. Many, many railfans had again parked on the shoulder to get pictures of this train. I don't know if photographing a rare train like this constitues emergency parking or not. :lol: In addition, there must have been 15-20 cars exiting the freeway into a rest area. I exited the freeway after 10 miles and drove down an old highway that parallels the railroad, passing many, many cars off to the side, with people waiting patiently in the heat, dust, rocks, and rattlesnakes for #4449 to pass, a distance of another 10 miles or so. I staked out a spot where the railroad passes over the highway. I thought it would be neat to film the train crossing the viaduct.

After this viewing, I took off again, this time for the town of Cheney, about 15 miles away and about 15 miles from Spokane. I took the old road again, that parallels the railroad, and once again car after car after car was parked alongside the road, with people again waiting for the train to pass. The crossing I staked out this time was at the edge of town, next to a shelter for bicyclists that use the Columbia Plateau Trail, a bike and hiking trail that used to be an old rail bed, ironically the old SP&S route from Spokane to Pasco. Usually the shelter is empty; this time it was standing room only. After videotaping a third time, I thought I'd better head home and get ready for work.

The train is following the Empire Builder route to Chicago, and from there runs to Owosso (which route that is I don't know).

More information about the Train Festival, including information on train schedules and ticket prices can be found here.

http://www.trainfestival2009.com/

The train makes its return in October here. I hope to take advantage of that time to see it close up. Not to mention be able to observe it and take pictures while it's stopped for the night.


----------



## MrFSS (Jul 4, 2009)

Some pictures of the move.

*Picture One*

*Picture Two*

Would the Amtrak engine be for HEP?


----------



## JayPea (Jul 4, 2009)

I wouldn't be surprised if the Amtrak engine was for HEP.


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 4, 2009)

JayPea said:


> I don't know if photographing a rare train like this constitues emergency parking or not. :lol:


It does - as far as I'm concerned! :lol: :lol:


----------



## MrFSS (Jul 4, 2009)

I checked some of the prices for short rides. When it goes back west you can ride from Chicago to Milwaukee for about $350.00. And, interestingly, it leaves Chicago at 8:00 Am and arrives Milwaukee at 5:00 PM. Must move mighty slowly.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 4, 2009)

MrFSS said:


> I checked some of the prices for short rides. When it goes back west you can ride from Chicago to Milwaukee for about $350.00. And, interestingly, it leaves Chicago at 8:00 Am and arrives Milwaukee at 5:00 PM. Must move mighty slowly.


And wonder what theyll charge to "pull the throttle and blow the whistle"? :lol: Probably they plan Lots of

Stops between Cicago and Milwaukee but as the traveler would say "more time on the train is good!"

If I was up that way think Id break out my stripe hat,overalls,red bandana and brakemans gloves

and see if ZI could hire on as an extra hand! :lol: :lol: :lol: Great report!Videos/pics to follow????


----------



## GG-1 (Jul 4, 2009)

MrFSS said:


> Some pictures of the move.*Picture Two*


Aloha

Good Fireman in that engine, just look at how clear the smoke is.


----------



## JayPea (Jul 5, 2009)

I'd have loved to taken today's day trip (Spokane-Whitefish). But with the least expensive option, riding in the Milwaukee Road's Super Dome for $379, there were 379 reasons why I didn't. :lol: A trip on that train this afternoon with a return on this evening's Empire Builder...........ahhh, I envy people with more disposable income than I have! That sure would have been riding in style in any of those restored rail cars through some beautiful scenery during daylight hours. Unfortunately, Amtrak passengers never get to see a lot of that scenery unless either Empire Builder is late, at which point I doubt many passengers would be in the mood to appreciate the scenery. :lol:

Hopefully I'll be able to see this train on display at Spokane this fall on its return voyage to Portland. I don't think I'll have to worry about 100 degree heat by mid-October. :lol: Just seeing those vintage cars roll by sure makes you wish Amtrak had the capability to furnish cars like that. And I can only imagine how much more luxurious it was in the interiors of those grand old cars.


----------



## MrFSS (Jul 5, 2009)

More photos if you are interested.

*PICTURES*


----------



## MrFSS (Jul 9, 2009)

Now in *Fargo*.


----------



## MrFSS (Jul 11, 2009)

*Nice View*


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 11, 2009)

One thing I noticed when looking at these photos is that 4449 runs with a mixed consist of cars. When I rode 3985, all cars were UP orange (I think). I know 4449 is SP and 3985 is UP, but didn't they merge? :huh:

I'm not saying 4449 should have UP cars, but shouldn't 4449 have SP cars? Or at least SP colors? :huh:


----------



## Rail Freak (Jul 11, 2009)

MrFSS said:


> Now in *Fargo*.



Nice pix. Who is Doyle?

RF


----------



## MikefromCrete (Jul 11, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> One thing I noticed when looking at these photos is that 4449 runs with a mixed consist of cars. When I rode 3985, all cars were UP orange (I think). I know 4449 is SP and 3985 is UP, but didn't they merge? :huh:
> I'm not saying 4449 should have UP cars, but shouldn't 4449 have SP cars? Or at least SP colors? :huh:


Since the 3985 is owned by the UP and operated in company service, is uses cars owned by the UP and painted in the traditional UP yellow.

The 4449 is owned by a private individual and is operating as an Amtrak special to the Trainfest in Michigan. It is using a collection of privately owned cars painted by the individual owners. I doubt if they would want to go to the expense of painting their cars in SP colors for a one-time special event. They may be some private cars painted in SP Sunset colors, but probably not enough to make up an entire cross-country train.


----------



## MrFSS (Jul 21, 2009)

In Chicago

Riverside, IL

Into Michigan

Rearend View

Beautiful Engine


----------



## MikefromCrete (Jul 21, 2009)

I got a chance to see the 4449 in Michigan City, Ind., on Sunday and it was beautiful sight.


----------



## MrFSS (Jul 21, 2009)

And, a few more.

Lansing, MI

Owosso, MI

Hinsdale, IL

Michigan City, IN

Michigan city, IN


----------



## MrFSS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 23, 2009)

Great pics!Thanks!We saw it in CHI while leaving on the CONOL on Saturday,lots of people all over

taking pictures, didnt see the cars with the AMTRAK engine, the steamer was parked by a shed where

they service AMTRAK equipment but it was beautiful!MORE!!!!


----------



## MrFSS (Jul 23, 2009)

jimhudson said:


> Great pics!Thanks!We saw it in CHI while leaving on the CONOL on Saturday,lots of people all overtaking pictures, didnt see the cars with the AMTRAK engine, the steamer was parked by a shed where
> 
> they service AMTRAK equipment but it was beautiful!MORE!!!!


They separated the steam engine from the rest of the train at Chicago I think and for some reason have been running the train with just the Amtrak engine and the steam engine by itself. Don't have any idea why.


----------



## MikefromCrete (Jul 25, 2009)

MrFSS said:


> jimhudson said:
> 
> 
> > Great pics!Thanks!We saw it in CHI while leaving on the CONOL on Saturday,lots of people all overtaking pictures, didnt see the cars with the AMTRAK engine, the steamer was parked by a shed where
> ...


There were problems with clearances for the steam locomotive at Union Station and at Englewood, so the 4449 was routed via the Indiana Harbor Belt and Belt RAilway of Chicago to the NS main. The steamer right light to Michigan City where it overnighted on a siding just east of the swing bridge. The passenger consist left Chicago on Sunday morning from Union Station using the Amtrak protect power and hooked up with the 4449 in Michigan City. I saw the train just east of the hook-up spot along U.S. 12 near an old coaling station that still straddles the tracks.


----------



## MrFSS (Jul 27, 2009)

Here are a few from the show in Michigan.






For Bill H.


----------



## jackal (Jul 28, 2009)

MrFSS said:


>


Funny how that Southern logo looks a lot like another logo I'm familiar with (in lower right):






Or the updated, slightly stylized version:


----------



## MrFSS (Aug 5, 2009)

More pictures to enjoy.

Picture 1

Picture 2

Picture 3

Picture 4


----------

